

UX Expert, 23, Almost Refused Entry To Ireland To Hire People. Name’s Flanagan. - chrisacky
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/03/ux-expert-23-almost-refused-entry-to-ireland-to-hire-people-names-flanagan/

======
jinushaun
Checking the "business" box on the immigration form always causes so much
hassle with customs… Honestly just easier to lie, check the "personal" box and
say you're a tourist visiting the Guiness factory. It's a shame business
tourists are given more scrutiny.

------
nandemo
So someone from country A tries to enter country B for work without having a
work visa, is denied entry. Yawn...

It's also funny that his surname is mentioned, as if having an Irish-sounding
name automatically gave you a right to special treatment.

~~~
jinushaun
The way I see it, someone checking "business" on their immigration form is
less likely to require a work visa than someone checking "personal". If you're
a business traveler, you're usually just visiting for a week for some
meetings. You're not taking away jobs from a local, so why would you need a
work visa?

